# Central locking misbehaving.



## BlueSpud (18 Mar 2008)

I have a ford focus and the central lockinh has stopped working, in a bad way. When you lock it, it immediatly unlocks again. The end result is that I cant lock my car. 

And no, I won't give you my address, or my reg..............

Any ideas what might be wrong?


----------



## leex (19 Mar 2008)

In some cars the C/L has it's own fuse and you can remove this until you get it repaired. You will have to lock all doors manually then but at least they stay locked. Check your manual or the cover of the fuse compartment to see what each fuse is for.


----------



## paddi22 (19 Mar 2008)

Heya,

I have a Ford Ka and had the same problem, one garage said some Ford cars are well known for it. Went around a few garages and got quotes and their suggestions as to what the problem might be.  Views ranged widely from entire electrical system in car being blown, through to all the locks needing to be replaced. Eventually found out its the 'door looms(?!) ' that need to be replaced in mine.


----------



## millie06 (21 Mar 2008)

hi,
same bloody problem with my 06 focus.
I brought it to a main dealer to have a look at it and they said that a car alarm had been retro fitted by the previous owner which could interfere with the central locking system.
As the alarm was retro fitted they maintain that the warranty does not cover the problem!!!!!!!


----------



## clonboy (21 Mar 2008)

if its a common problem with FORD, then they should know the fix straight off. if not then it may be worth asking some of those guts that do after market alarms, they be well up on the central locking systems in modern cars

have you had any reason to think it may have started after a specific incident ,, hit floods or so on


----------



## baseplate (21 Mar 2008)

Did You Check the door pin switch for the interior light ,if it's faulty the doors won't lock


----------



## millie06 (22 Mar 2008)

no event happened to cause the problem. The doors lock okay but then they open again, lock, open lock......you get the picture!!!

It settles down after a while and then starts again!


----------



## BlueSpud (22 Mar 2008)

It turns out the the problem is with the wiring to the boot door (estate).  When I wiggle the wires, it may lock, and I keep shaking them until it eventuiually works.  A trip to the garage looms (pardon the pun).


----------



## ford jedi (22 Mar 2008)

i know you dont want to say the year of your car ,but there are two cl locking sytems on the focus the later type gave totally different faults but both are easy fixes. there are alot of 05 on focus havin there door looms cut this causes the opening and closing problem, done by scum bags im getting alot of them in these days if your car is pre o5 it could simply be a faulty gem module.


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Jul 2008)

The car is a 2000 1.6 petrol estate.


----------



## Digger (18 Jul 2008)

You can get a wiring loom for about 30 euro off a breaker ,you should be good with a loom of any focus from 98 -2005 .about half hour job to do. CL fuse is at the back of 
fusebox in glove compartment.


----------



## niallo34 (20 Aug 2008)

I'm having the same problem with my wife's '99 Peuguot 206 - has anywhere seen anything similar with them?


----------



## D1983 (20 Aug 2008)

Not dealt with one personally but they are known for letting water into the central locking/body control module.
Also check the loom where it passes through the door into the A pillar for chaffing or broken wires.


----------

